# GPU-z strange freeze/lag problem



## FireFlower (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello!

I just downloaded 0.5.8 version and tested it. I noticed strange activity that it loads itself up very fast but then instantly very very very slowly works. Waits 1 minute to load that "New version" window then when using it everything works very very slowly. 

Then I thought maybe this new version has somekind bug and tested 0.5.7; 0.5.6; 0.5.5; and 0.5.4. All have same problem so I wonder what the problem is. 

Not any other program has slowed down this dramatically before.

Anyway here are system specs:
Asus Crosshair V Formula
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.9GHz
G.Skill Ripjaws-X DDR3-1600
Asus GTX 560 Ti TOP SLI
Newest 295.51 beta drivers (might be this ones fault).


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2012)

can you go back to the older drivers to check if the problem goes away?


----------



## FireFlower (Jan 31, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> can you go back to the older drivers to check if the problem goes away?



Just made a clean install for latest non-beta drivers (285.62) and the problem persists. Also tested might the problem be due SLI but without sli enabled same thing still happens. 

Any wild cards?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2012)

can you check cpu load in task manager? also check disk activity (Task manager -> Performance -> Resource monitor -> Disk)


----------



## FireFlower (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright seems like to stress fifth core for some reason for first minutes for 14-16%, then drops to 2%.

Disk didn't show anything special. Couple times readed for 100Kb/s but that was it. 

If I started the second one the interesting activity starts to show up. The cpu is immeadly stressed to 30-60% on all threads and all tasks start to slow down. After closing gpu-z programs the cpu returns to 0~2% stress level.

Edit: here are some pictures of the behaviour.

Taken a second later when GPU-z closed:
Note: Orange is what is the program using for itself but look at the green graph. Do you see how it immeadly drops and then goes back up with gpu-z.exe?
http://garde.fi/~fireflower/temp/gpu_z_immeadly_after_closing.png

Running second time to take the picture of cpu stress
http://garde.fi/~fireflower/temp/gpu_z_running.png

Here is a picture when the gpu-z has been closed for a minute or two.
Note: look at how well cpu stress level stays very minimal
http://garde.fi/~fireflower/temp/after_gpu_z_closed.png


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2012)

to see the problem you need to be running two instances of gpuz at the same time?

check if turning off the sensors makes any difference (drop down arrow after the name)


----------



## FireFlower (Jan 31, 2012)

Did that and it seemed to get a little faster after that and I was able to use ASIC utility to get reading but it quickly became as slow as before. And now I cannot turn back on those sensors 
It just crashes after that without error message. Also I cannot disable other gpu's sensors either.

Here are links for errorlog.txt and crash.dmp files.
errorlog.txt:
http://garde.fi/~fireflower/temp/ERRORLOG.TXT
Crash.dmp:
http://garde.fi/~fireflower/temp/CRASH.DMP

Ps. In my previous post are three pictures of the behaviour.

Edit: tested with rog skin program but seems like all use same settings loaded somewhere so won't make much difference.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2012)

can you turn off your other monitoring utilities and the antivirus?

thanks for the crashdump, that crash should not happen, ever. maybe when it runs out of memory or resources which shouldnt happen ever on windows either


----------



## FireFlower (Jan 31, 2012)

Tested. Shutdowned coretemp, turned off all protections from Kapersky but still no effect. the cpu stress level still hopped up a lot and crashes when trying change sensor setting.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2012)

try deleting: everything below HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z

this will also reactivate all sensors

can you check how far you have to go back in gpuz version until the cpu load issue disappears?


----------



## FireFlower (Jan 31, 2012)

0.5.0 doesn't give problems. 

Possible reason: The update system keeps loading damn long time in 0.5.1 --> 0.5.8. The version 0.5.0 seems to be using old version and I don't have issues with it. It keeps the load on minimal.

I have don't have yet so much experience with programs but if the update system keeps telling me whole time there is a new update (eventhough I was using at first the newest) but the "update now" opens only a empty browser tab. There might be somekind a loop left in there checking the update and uses all of its allocated resources from OS until the crash happens?

There is a another report of the "update now" mutiplying when you move the window. So perhaps it keeps opening a lot of these update now boxes until it reaches the maximum length of the array?

Just might be my jabbering when I have only started to go deeper in the c++ 

Edit: I go for now to sleep so I will wake up for the morning lectures. Another edit: I deleted the gpu-z config files from registry everytime I tried a new older version.


----------

